# Vortex Viper HST 6-24x50mm Scope



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Up for sale is my lightly used Vortex Viper HST 6-24x50mm scope. 

- 1/4 MOA exposed elevation/windage turrets
- VMR 1 Moa reticle
- 30mm tube
- No ring marks

$465 shipped

Scope is physically located in Cleveland, OH (currently in the middle of my Dermatology residency).


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bump - $475 shipped and insured


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bump - $465 shipped and insured


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

SOLD


----------

